# What food enhances yellow coloration in fish?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

If astaxanthin brings out reds and spirulina brings out blues, what brings out yellows?

I'm planning on making my own food based off the European Shrimp Mix to suppliment with my cichlids regular diet, but wanted to add something to help enhance yellow coloration.

On a side note, do you use raw or cooked shrimp when making fish food?


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Would astaxanthin bring out yellows too?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pnjones71 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am not an expert, NatuRose spirulina, Cyclop-eeze and Krill should enhance your yellows.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I was under the impression that spirulina enhanced blues and Cyclop-eeze(containing astaxanthin) enhanced reds. I think krill contains astaxanthin too, but not as much as Cyclop-eeze, not positive though.


----------



## pnjones71 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check out the ingredients for dainichi cichlid foods color supreme (blues,greens and yellows) and color fx (reds and oranges) on their web site at dainichi.com. imo they have the best color enhancing food formules. Check out their ingredients. I hope this helps.


----------



## pnjones71 (Mar 21, 2010)

Tokyo check out this link: http://www.bigskycichlids.com/coloration_article.htm


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the article *pnjones71*, It was very helpful.

**added to favorites**

It looks like yellow is one of the easier pigments to increase, or atleast cheapest. I may have to include egg and corn meal in my fish food recipe. Although I'm going to have to research it a little more to be sure it's done right.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

makes me wonder what would be the best food to bring out the purple in "RUSTIES" would be.


----------



## pnjones71 (Mar 21, 2010)

From the article, since there are certain foods that would enhance blues, reds etc. Rusties are herbivores with Orange and purple coloring. You will need something with high carontoids for the oranges and high amounts of spirulina to enhance the purple (red and blue make purple). Dainichi veggie fx formula will do the trick. I feed it to my hongi which are purple and orange and they are beautiful. Other than that check out some marine herbivore formulas, that has high carontoids with adequate amounts of spirulina, Kelp etc. I use reef herbivore as a supplement to their diet. I hope this helps.


----------

